# Best way to get rid of de realisation/ depersonalisation?



## lewis98 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have this feeling quite persistently throughout the day of my surroundings aren't real, I feel disconnected from everything that's going on around me, familiar places/ people seem in familiar including my family - like I know who they are and I can recognise them but it just feels like I've seen them for the first time, it's like my brain can't quite aknowledge them even though I know who they are. I've had this for a couple of months but definitely think it has got worse the more I research it and the more I think about it - I just want to get out the cycle and to find out the BEST way to get rid of it, which is really frustrating me like there's loads of things you can do but I need to know the best one.

I've been to see 2 cbt counsellors and I'm not sure what I think coz it just feels awkward sat there like I don't feel very comfortable with them. I've had my blood taken and ECG monitored so the doctor said it is only anxiety based. I think it may have been induced from smoking weed because sometimes I would get it having that and I'm generally quite an anxious/ shy person I'd say.

I've found the grounding technique hasn't really helped because it makes me think about it even more. I feel like I have this DP/DR all the time, and just want it to go but it's really frustrating me. Please can anyone give any advice or tips on what I should do? Bearing in mind I have it quite perisistenly (I have found distractions can help quite a bit) thanks.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

'Million Dollar Question'

Depends on lots of things, i've rewrote this as I don't think you need this over complicated.

One thing is it depends if Anxiety is causing DP... or DP is causing Anxiety (IMO). You haven't tested out the first one by lowering the anxiety to see how DP reacts. (not over night thing).

I would advice you to take say a few months off this forum, distracting yourself every time you even think of DP, get rid of that loop, personally forget all them techniques, sounds like they are just causing you more anxiety at the minute. My tip is when you start thinking DP, change what you are doing or leave the room. If you don't think about DP anxiety wise for a while it becomes a new habit, you break the loop, to do that you got to stop thinking 'how am i feeling'. There is loads of good anxiety tips online.. best one I found is distraction. By the way I did the very same things. For me Dp is not just anxiety.

After that it's option B, medication, this will depend totally on who you ask on this forum, there is no magic. Also from the sounds of this, your doctor isn't playing along, consider a new doctor if you are going for this option.The medications I suggest are very specific and a doctor will want you on his idea of medication... it will be Zoloft I bet... you never know though, it might good for you. Others:

Olanzapine - Brings the anxiety down... could work not a hardcore medication by any means

Lamotrigine + Tricyclic Anti Depressant (Clomipramine) - Kings College use this and has a trial

Mirtazapine - I like this

Antipsychotic often paired with AD - Don't let the name scar you, common use for anxiety

SNRI

sorry if you wanted like advice on anything else...I kinda answered the tittle and tried to make the meds towards you. There are literally well loads. If the doctors do not see a need they won't prescribe you anything. You are going to have to tell them what this anxiety is causing you if you. As for my meds that's down the line, you need to let them be in charge at the start. Trials will open doors, but again, too soon.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, the grounding techniques might work for some people, but I've found they just concentrate me more on the anxiety/DR and make things worse. As CK1 said, distraction is key.

I would say there is also an option A+1, which is adding supplements too. I trawled the recovery stories (a good place to get more info), you can see the results here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1S25mBtZ5tstnCmhCSNwMB5lp49IcRbVo4Lr5bkeYPCE/pubhtml

and Omega 3, B12/Complex and magnesium come up more often that any specific medication.


----------

